# Player Banned for 5000 Days from Modern Warfare 3



## Valwin (Dec 14, 2011)

> *Update:* Robert Bowling explained that a 5000 day ban is effectively a permaban.
> When the team behind Modern Warfare 3 talked up the new banning system, they meant business.
> One player, who shall remain anonymous, has been banned for 5000 days. That’s about 14 years without being able to access the Modern Warfare 3 servers. As you can see below, he has served the first two days of his sentence.




14 years​:3​Source


----------



## FireGrey (Dec 14, 2011)

Why not just ban him for a year?
Everyone knows that is how long a cod game lasts..


----------



## Youkai (Dec 14, 2011)

any explanation why he was banned ?

its a good thing to stop cheater but well think that goes a little bit far ... when i buy a game for "much" money i would like to be able to play oO


----------



## prowler (Dec 14, 2011)

>Person gets banned from online game
>News


----------



## impizkit (Dec 14, 2011)

Thats why you buy a PS3, not 360 so you can just create a new PSN account and your console isnt banned.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Dec 14, 2011)

prowler_ said:


> >Person gets banned from online game
> >News


I think it's more about the sick banned time that is the news.
Still idk if it's worthy as news myself.


----------



## ferofax (Dec 14, 2011)

lol, temporarily banned. for 5000 days. 

i like this guy.


----------



## Nebz (Dec 14, 2011)

impizkit said:


> Thats why you buy a PS3, not 360 so you can just create a new PSN account and your console isnt banned.


Yes. That is exactly why you buy a PS3. Getting around a ban is the best reason to buy that hardware instead of the differences in games and overall entertainment.
/sarcasm


That's a funny way of banning. Knowing myself, I'd go crazy and check back everyday in the slightest hope of secretly being unbanned or a glitch in the system (which of course would probably never happen).


----------



## chartube12 (Dec 14, 2011)

Same guy whom got banned for 9,999 years from Black Ops?, probably.


----------



## joshstyle (Dec 14, 2011)

don't worry it's only 13++ years,many other COD games will be out by then.


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 14, 2011)

Somehow I don't feel sorry for the guy at all.

I find it, rather hilarious!


----------



## Qtis (Dec 14, 2011)

Not surprising, just shows they have a sense of humor..

@All the hate: No one makes you buy the game.. If you don't like it, just don't buy it


----------



## Valwin (Dec 14, 2011)

prowler_ said:


> >Person gets banned from online game
> >News




popular game 

ban FOR 14 years  

yea news


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Dec 14, 2011)

FireGrey said:


> Why not just ban him for a year?
> Everyone knows that is how long a cod game lasts..


Don't you mean six months?


Valwin said:


> prowler_ said:
> 
> 
> > >Person gets banned from online game
> ...


Counter-Strike is popular from which people get VAC banned from all the time. Those bans apply to all VAC games, and so you'd think they'd be considered more important. However you don't see them being reported as breaking news.
Additionally, bans in MW3 are equally common, even if the permanent ones are actually only temporary (think a life sentence in the UK).


----------



## Valwin (Dec 14, 2011)

Antoligy said:


> FireGrey said:
> 
> 
> > Why not just ban him for a year?
> ...




:| thanks anthology


----------



## sjones900 (Dec 14, 2011)

At least it's not till the year 2099.


----------



## ShinyLatios (Dec 14, 2011)

Whatever, modern warfare 4 will be out next year. in the meantime the guy can play some decent quality games!


----------



## kthnxshwn (Dec 14, 2011)

MW3 is easily more "important" than Counter Strike was or is. No matter how much you cringe over that, it's beyond true.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Dec 14, 2011)

Antoligy said:


> Counter-Strike is popular from which people get VAC banned from all the time. Those bans apply to all VAC games, and so you'd think they'd be considered more important. However you don't see them being reported as breaking news.
> Additionally, bans in MW3 are equally common, even if the permanent ones are actually only temporary (think a life sentence in the UK).



Keywords being "all the time." ..and yea, the bans may be as equally common, but not as humorous.

I think it's funny for this guy to be banned 5000 days, rather than never being granted access.


----------



## Valwin (Dec 14, 2011)

Mchief298 said:


> Antoligy said:
> 
> 
> > Counter-Strike is popular from which people get VAC banned from all the time. Those bans apply to all VAC games, and so you'd think they'd be considered more important. However you don't see them being reported as breaking news.
> ...




THIS what i mean


----------



## Hells Malice (Dec 14, 2011)

5000 days = perma. So, not news.

What I think they should do, is ban across all of their games. Cheat in MW2? Well now you're banned in every other Activision online game, and future games. That would actually make a 14 year ban make more sense. Otherwise it's just a perma ban with devs thinking they're hilarious.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Dec 14, 2011)

Hells Malice said:


> 5000 days = perma.



Perma = Forever. 5,000 days =/= Forever. Now, will he be playing this game in 13+ years? Probably not... but if he ever decided to come back to it then? He would be able to play.


----------



## prowler (Dec 14, 2011)

Mchief298 said:


> Hells Malice said:
> 
> 
> > 5000 days = perma.
> ...


I'm thinking Xbox Live for 360 would be down by then..


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 14, 2011)

If he's sooo dedicated to playing his favourite CoD game online, I'm pretty sure he will not find selling his XBox and getting a new one troublesome - it can be arranged in 1 day.

That said, I wonder why he was banned in the first place. Piracy? Racial slurs? I demand an answer!


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Dec 14, 2011)

No, obviously he was banned for showing off over webcam, if you see what I mean.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 14, 2011)

Pingouin7 said:


> No, obviously he was banned for showing off over webcam, if you see what I mean.



You want to say he was swinging his gun/she was playing with her barrel live? Sounds interesting.


----------



## mucus (Dec 14, 2011)

i too want to know why he was banned.
also i don't agree with an "activision wide ban" that would severely impact number of players in any given game, but it would also impact activsion financially as people who get banned wouldn't buy another activision game for the next 14 years.


----------



## Hop2089 (Dec 14, 2011)

He was banned for boosting using not 1 but 6 PS3s

http://gamingbolt.com/banned-for-5000-days-from-modern-warfare-3-for-boosting-using-6-ps3s


----------



## mucus (Dec 14, 2011)

what's boosting?


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 14, 2011)

Basically getting EXP on one character via killing 5 self-made "bots" to get higher in the ranks and get better weapons. In other words - a waste of time.


----------



## smile72 (Dec 14, 2011)

Yeah pretty much a waste of time.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 14, 2011)

kthnxshwn said:


> MW3 is easily more "important" than Counter Strike was or is. No matter how much you cringe over that, it's beyond true.



Lol.

More people play Counterstrike and Counterstrike Source daily on the PC than CoD.

Today's Steam stats.

EDIT: Shit, I moved it to Xbox 360 games instead of General Console Discussion.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 14, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:


> kthnxshwn said:
> 
> 
> > MW3 is easily more "important" than Counter Strike was or is. No matter how much you cringe over that, it's beyond true.
> ...



...What people really think of Call of Duty games:

[yt]oA63zhcLDkk[/yt]

...and yeah, Guild is right.


----------



## pasc (Dec 14, 2011)

@Foxi4: Hahaha, grand  Christmas has been delayed 



prowler_ said:


> >Person gets banned from online game
> >News



And here was I thinking the usual



> 1. Ban player from MW3
> 2. ???
> 3. Profit !



would appear xD

Still, if he has cash stashed in his house, under his bed or wherever, he will just buy a new PS3 or wait 14 years or whenever the next COD releases...


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Dec 14, 2011)

kthnxshwn said:


> MW3 is easily more "important" than Counter Strike was or is. No matter how much you cringe over that, it's beyond true.


I was merely pointing out the first example that came to my mind. I personally detest Call of Duty and Counter-Strike equally, and spend my time playing better games; you shouldn't feel the need to get so defensive about a comparison, as that's a rather pedantic way of looking  at things. (I like how you didn't object to the reference to a UK life-imprisonment). 
Also, if we're going to question importance, I don't see Modern Warfare 3 (or 2, or other recent titles in the franchise) being played at professional gaming tournaments. There you see a different breed of games, all of which are (easily!) arguably better.
And, as Guild said, the Steam stats show that a great deal more people play the Counter-Strike games daily than any CoD title.

Anyway, this ban was justified, he deserved what he got. He'll probably evade it anyway, so it isn't really anything to worry over.


----------



## rip-it-up (Dec 14, 2011)

Would be funny if he could just set the date forward on his ps3 14 years.


----------



## mucus (Dec 14, 2011)

Foxi4 said:


> Basically getting EXP on one character via killing 5 self-made "bots" to get higher in the ranks and get better weapons. In other words - a waste of time.


that's clearly cheating... and hella expensive way to do it too


----------



## Zetta_x (Dec 14, 2011)

Mchief298 said:


> Hells Malice said:
> 
> 
> > 5000 days = perma.
> ...



It is when the probability of the MW3 servers being online in 4996 more days is near 0.

This is the reason why natural selection exist, to prevent things like this from happening. I hope he spent all of his survival money on this.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 14, 2011)

mucus said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > Basically getting EXP on one character via killing 5 self-made "bots" to get higher in the ranks and get better weapons. In other words - a waste of time.
> ...



Not if you have 5 friends who can help you with it - then it costs nothing.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Dec 14, 2011)

Foxi4 said:


> mucus said:
> 
> 
> > Foxi4 said:
> ...


If you're willing to do something like that for a CoD game, then you don't have 5 friends.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 14, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > mucus said:
> ...


Okay... let's call them clanmates then lol.


----------



## Gahars (Dec 14, 2011)

Too good for him, I say.


----------



## Hells Malice (Dec 15, 2011)

Mchief298 said:


> Hells Malice said:
> 
> 
> > 5000 days = perma.
> ...



I wasn't talking literally, I was talking realistically. I'm aware 5000 isn't forever, bro. I did pass kindergarten.


----------



## trance (Dec 15, 2011)

You can't store 'forever' in a database.


----------



## kthnxshwn (Dec 15, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:


> kthnxshwn said:
> 
> 
> > MW3 is easily more "important" than Counter Strike was or is. No matter how much you cringe over that, it's beyond true.
> ...


>On the PC






Antoligy said:


> kthnxshwn said:
> 
> 
> > MW3 is easily more "important" than Counter Strike was or is. No matter how much you cringe over that, it's beyond true.
> ...


WHy do you think I was "getting defensive" Calm your tits. Also, if you don't see MW2 and MW3 being played at professional gaming tournaments then...I don't know; you just need help.


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Dec 15, 2011)

O LOL


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 15, 2011)

PC FTW you can't ever get banned


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 15, 2011)

Banned so he can play better games lol


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Dec 15, 2011)

prowler_ said:


> Mchief298 said:
> 
> 
> > Hells Malice said:
> ...



Maybe, who knows though? o.O


----------



## Rydian (Dec 15, 2011)

Foxi4 said:


> Pingouin7 said:
> 
> 
> > No, obviously he was banned for showing off over webcam, if you see what I mean.
> ...


----------



## kakashi919 (Dec 15, 2011)

This is quite amusing lol. Though I find this hardly cheating... all he did was get stuff faster  and from my experience, it still takes a little skill to play the game. If he was using other hacks however, then it's a different story. Oh well.. he seems like he has money no harm done.


----------



## NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii WiiU (Dec 16, 2011)

News is really desperate these days, a guy, one of MILLIONS on XBox Live gets banned and we all hear about it. Though a ban of 14 years is quite funny.


----------



## choconado (Dec 16, 2011)

He can't play the game online for 14 years...I'm fairly sure that most people won't be playing it in 14 MONTHS.


----------

